# Canon EF 28-135mm



## atreides71 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a question about this kit lens that came with my EOS 7D. The lens is very lose in the since that it will fully extend on it's own weight when I hold it vertically. It does it by itself and when mounted to my camera. Pretty annoying. Switching between manual or auto focus doesn't fix it. As it is, i'm still undecided on this lens. If this is a defect does anyone here know how to tighten it or should I take it to a repair shop?


----------



## pierceography (Nov 1, 2012)

That's called "zoom creep". It's quite common in consumer grade lenses, and I wouldn't worry about it.

Once you move into higher quality lenses, this happens much less frequently due to the better build quality. Zoom creep can still occur in zooms with a very heavy front element.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 1, 2012)

28-135 won't cut it. Go for primes or an 18-135 EFS. If you want EF, go for a 24-105L. You'd appreciate the its much better performance and build.


----------



## Menace (Nov 1, 2012)

pierceography said:


> That's called "zoom creep". It's quite common in consumer grade lenses, and I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Once you move into higher quality lenses, this happens much less frequently due to the better build quality. Zoom creep can still occur in zooms with a very heavy front element.



Yep, sounds like zoom creep - agreed it can be very annoying. A better quality lens is far less likely to have this issue.

Cheers


----------



## atreides71 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I was looking at more lens's last night. Maybe after I pay my property taxes I'll upgrade.


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 2, 2012)

I had a 28-135 that did the same thing it wasnt a horrible lens otherwise, but I found the focal length was too narrow, and too short. I bought 2 lenses to replace it. On a crop-sensor like your 7d you will find use for a wider lens, like 18mm or less. Wide is fun


----------



## atreides71 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a few other lens's in my collection. 
Tamron AF 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro
Canon EFS 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6 
Sigma 18-50mm f/2.8-4.5
I'd like to get some better Len's. I'm thinking about selling the kit lens though. My favorite lens is the Canon 100mm macro. The pics are just beautiful. I took my kids trick or treating last night and wasn't impressed with the kit lens at all. I'm thinking I would have been better off with the EFS 55-250 or even the 100mm macro but I wanted to give the kit lens the opportunity to redeem itself. The low light performance was ok but not great.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 2, 2012)

atreides71 said:


> I have a few other lens's in my collection.
> Tamron AF 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5
> Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro
> Canon EFS 55-250mm f/4.0-5.6
> ...



If you've got this lens lineup, you can just sell 28-135. You don't need it. Actually you don't need anything anymore (for 7D) except one for low-light. I suggest getting a 28mm F1.8 USM or 35mm F2 or a 50mm F1.8 or 50mm F1.4 USM at the very least... The 24mm F2.8 IS or the 28mm version are also very nice but a little bit pricey.


----------



## jhanken (Nov 2, 2012)

> If you've got this lens lineup, you can just sell 28-135. You don't need it. Actually you don't need anything anymore (for 7D) except one for low-light. I suggest getting a 28mm F1.8 USM or 35mm F2 or a 50mm F1.8 or 50mm F1.4 USM at the very least... The 24mm F2.8 IS or the 28mm version are also very nice but a little bit pricey.



+1. That wide Tamron zoom, the medium Sigma and your 55-250 Canon combine to give you all the range you could need short of sniping birds for Audubon or something. If you want to branch out, the low light and short depth-of-field capabilities of the Canon 50mm f/1.8 would completely melt your face for less than a $100!


----------



## wako (Nov 2, 2012)

Just wanted to throw it out there in case you wanted a quick way to make it stop creeping.


Remember all those Livestrong bracelets? Well it happens to be a good size (at least for my 24-70L) for lens barrels and I have it wrapped around my zoom ring to stop the zoom creep.


----------



## bigmag13 (Nov 2, 2012)

its zoom creep. i owned that lens but sold early during my learning phase to buy better glass


----------



## atreides71 (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a Amazon seller account and I see that lens go for $270 used. Aside from the lens creep it's in good condition. What is a fair asking price for this? Or do you thick I could get more from craigslist.


----------



## UrbanImages (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree that the lens creep can be extremely annoying. I love this lens however and I have a very sharp copy. I found the solution to be taking one of those Livestrong like bracelets and putting it around the barrel and the zoom ring. The tension betweeen the rubber holds it in place and when you need to zoom, it still turns rather easy. I prefer this lens to the 24-105L that I had. I keep it on my 7D which is my back up camera. Just a suggestion of an easy solution.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 2, 2012)

The 24-105 L is also susceptilbe to zoom creep, btw. Mine does, and so do those of many others. Especially as they get older. Its just a thing....annoying but not fatal. 

-Brian


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 2, 2012)

diddo what bbaslaga said.. my 24-105 does that also... I think most lenses that extend does this... All my L's that dont extend seem fine... The 70-300L extends, however they put a zoom lock on the lens but it's locked at the 70 position... I'd personally like it if they can make it so when it locks, it locks whereever you have it set at, but i may be asking for too much...


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree, how hard would it be to machine more notches for the lock to fit into?!?


----------



## atreides71 (Nov 3, 2012)

Well last night I listed the lens on Craigslist for $300. Not 10 minutes after I listed it a guy offered my $240 so I met up with him and he brought his T4i to try it out. That lens looked huge on his little T4i but he liked what he saw and we made the deal. That was the first time I saw the T4i. Tiny in comparison to my 7D. Plus i have the battery grip. Anyways the lens creep didn't seem to bother him and he inspected it pretty good before he payed me. Aside from that the lens looked new and I had a decent UV filter on it.


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 5, 2012)

atreides71 said:


> Well last night I listed the lens on Craigslist for $300. Not 10 minutes after I listed it a guy offered my $240 so I met up with him and he brought his T4i to try it out. That lens looked huge on his little T4i but he liked what he saw and we made the deal. That was the first time I saw the T4i. Tiny in comparison to my 7D. Plus i have the battery grip. Anyways the lens creep didn't seem to bother him and he inspected it pretty good before he payed me. Aside from that the lens looked new and I had a decent UV filter on it.



Now go and get a 50mm F1.4 USM or a 35mm F2. Best IQ for the buck.


----------

